# 100% CPU Last beim scrollen in Browsern



## Jan Seifert (31. Juli 2004)

Tag Community,
seit Gestern ist mit meinem System irgendwas nicht in Ordnung.
Wenn ich in einem Browser, ob IE 6.0, Opera 7.51 oder Firefox 0.9,
immer wenn ich schnell scrolle, steigt die CPU Last auf 100% was
eigentlich nicht sein darf, ist auch erst seit gestern so, ich habe nichts
am System geändert, nichts neu installiert.

Habe bereits AdAware, Spybot und Antivir über mein System laufen
lassen, haben ein zwei Dinge gefunden, aber nichts, was das
System so extrem beeinflussen könnte. Habe auch vorhin neue
Grafikkarten-Treiber installiert, das Problem ist aber immer noch vorhanden.

Ich hoffe ihr habt irgendwelche Tipps für mich.

PS: Jeder, der Format C: schreibt, wird sofort von mir gesperrt  

Mein System:
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ 2.1 GHz 
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR
512MB DDR400 Infineon
Western Digital WD2000JB
Windows XP Pro Service Pack 1

Und ein hier ein kleines Beispiel, extremes scrollen auf http://www.spiegel.de:


----------



## Klon (31. Juli 2004)

Nur wenn du mit der Maus scrollst oder auch wenn du per Pfeiltasten, PageDown/Up scrollst? Nutzt du ein Scrollrad?


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Juli 2004)

Hm, beim Scrollrad und bei den Pfeiltasten immer um die 100%,
wenn ich mit dem Scrollbalken schnell scrolle, um die 30%,
wobei ich jetzt Photoshop auf habe. Wenn ich Bild auf, Bild ab
nutze zwischen 40-70%.

Ich downloade mir mal neue Maustreiber.


----------



## Klon (31. Juli 2004)

Genau das hätte ich dir jetzt auch vorgeschlagen 

USB Maus? Gleich auch mal da weiter updaten.


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Juli 2004)

Hm, neue Maustreiber installiert, Problem nach wie vor vorhanden


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2004)

Schau mal in die Registerkarte _Prozesse_, da wird ja auch die CPU-Auslastung durch die einzelnen Programme aufgelistet. Vielleicht kannst du das ganze dort noch eingrenzen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. August 2004)

Je nachdem welchen Browser ich dazu nehme, immer der nimmt dann die CPU ein und lässt das System langsamer werden.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. August 2004)

Eingebung oder Schrottidee?

Schau mal unter :

Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Einstellungen : _Objekte Anzeigen_ 

Was da so "läuft" evtl. hat sich da was eingeschlichen, das nicht vom Spy-Suchern erkannt wird.

Nur eine Idee, was mich jedoch stutzig macht, das es (Problem) ja in jedem Browser auftaucht!


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. August 2004)

Hm, scheint auch nur in Browsern aufzutreten.
Wenn ich den Dateinexplorer nehme, in einen Ordner mit vielen Bildern gehe, da dann bei Ansicht "Miniaturansicht" wähle und wieder schnell scrolle, ist nichts, das System läuft normal weiter.

Also muss es irgendwas mit den Browsern sein, oder nicht? Ich weiß es nicht, eigentlich krieg ich alles hin, aber hierbei bin ich echt überfragt.


----------



## Klon (1. August 2004)

Einen letzten Vorschlag hät ich noch, hol dir den Process Explorer von Sysinternals.com und schau mal welche DLL's von allen Browsern gleichermaßen genutzt werden und lad die mal neu, evtl. von WinCD oder sonst etwas.

Ach und einen zweiten... mal eine Maus leihen die nicht an dem aktuellen Port sitzt, also anstatt PS/2 mal eine USB Maus oder eben umgekehrt, das sollte auch ein wenig zu einer Differentialdiagnose verhelfen.

Was sagt der Systemmonitor eigentlich bei den Treibern der Coms? Vielleicht die mal updaten...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. August 2004)

Jetzt nicht direkt für Jan, weil dem habe ich den Link schon gegeben, aber evtl. für andere die mal per Suche auf diesen Thread stossen.

Von einem befreundeten Admin erhielt ich folgenden Link, der evtl. für einige aufschlussreich sein kann:

http://www.tippscout.de/phorum/read.php?f=16&i=210&t=210&v=f

und noch ein Direktlink der oben auch zu finden ist:

http://www.misitio.ch/cgi-bin/mb/data/1115.shtml

Um nur einige mögliche Ursachen aufzuzählen:

· Google, sowie Ebay Bar
· Firewall Zonalarm
· Alte Firmware im Router

( Ist auch per google aauffindbar ^^ )

Hier geht es primär nur um Probleme mit dem IE selbst, aber auch teils um allgemeine Probs mit dem Thema Internet und Prozzesorauslastung.

EDIT:

Evtl..auch noch interessant in diesem Zusammenhang:

http://www.pestscan.com/Scan.asp

(Addaware ist ja uch keine Wunderwaffe  )

Bei mir wurden immerhin 72 Objekte endeckt, die Addaware nicht entdeckt hat!


----------

